# Who's replaced their catalytic combustor on their BUCK 91 ?



## trx680 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a well used Buck 91 that picked up. I'm not at all familiar with the catalytic stoves. 
In the event that I may need to replace the catalytic combustor....any tips, suggestions, recommendations?

thanks!!


----------



## BKVP (Sep 27, 2015)

It's mounted horizontally in the dome area of the stove.  You will find a flat piece of metal...the flame shield.  Remove the fastners and you should be then able to see the combustor. 

If you remove it make certain you have some interam gasket on hand to replace the gasket.

The 91 has a good reputation as far as cat life so hopefully it's not been abused.


----------



## Fastdonzi (Sep 27, 2015)

BKVP...Are you Burning a Buck 91 ???   Lol ( He described it exactly )


----------



## mellow (Sep 28, 2015)

The buck 91 design has been around for a long time, I am sure BKVP has seen quite a few and has done his homework on them and how to make the cat work better.


----------

